# Form Pictures



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Lets see some pictures of your form, and also some pictures of how good you're shooting if you got any.
Clint

I will start, heres me now with my Z7 27" 70# with my Axis FMJ 400's weighing 420 grains. Also if my elbow looks to be locked it isn't it just kinda looks like it but it's not. And here's a picture of my 60 yard group the other day, hate it when I throw one a tad.  I would have my finger wrapped around the trigger instead of behind it but that's because there wasn't a target in front of me and I didn't want to have any accidents.

I still don't know why I don't rotate my pictures but oh well, I'm just making sure you can move your head well so maybe you will crack your neck  lol!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Your form looks great! Don't have any pics of my form or any of my groups.
I will try to get some though.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks, what bows do you have for this year?


archerykid13 said:


> Your form looks great! Don't have any pics of my form or any of my groups.
> I will try to get some though.
> 
> Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

As of now, none.
Looking at the Pure and the Tour.

Jake


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Your sideways  didn't your moma teach you to always stand up straight shoulders back and head up high? 

No anyways looks great


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

cool! well here's me  lol
I have my c4 a little under-rotated so it's tad under 26" and I think it's around 45# or something like that and I"m shooting X7 2314 for spots and gold tips for 3-D



















I had one little bugger there that didn't want to go in haha but oh well. 
not my best round but it'll do


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

huntergal111 said:


> cool! well here's me  lol
> I have my c4 a little under-rotated so it's tad under 26" and I think it's around 45# or something like that and I"m shooting X7 2314 for spots and gold tips for 3-D
> View attachment 959930
> View attachment 959934
> ...


 Im pretty sure your shooting says enough for you form.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Heres one of me from the Summer.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorta off topic but if you have any form issues, Archerylessonsonline.com has a good lesson plan that covers form and other things. you can try it free for 24 hours. and its $13.95 monthly if you decide you want to use it.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i know yall are mostly compound but ya never know who knows what. Any and all advice or observations are welcome and apprecitated thanks in advance


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Ignition Kid - it looks like you're trying to keep a relaxed, open bowhand, which is good. However, I don't see a finger or wrist sling, so you're probably grabbing the bow at the moment of release, counteracting what you were trying to do with the loose hand. I'd get a sling and learn to have confidence in it. (I use a finger sling, but a wrist sling works well and might instill more confidence - too many people wear a sling, but grip the bow anyway. A truly relaxed hand will wrap partially around the bow rather than letting the ringers stick out.) Your bow hand is nicely rotated and your line looks pretty good, though your bow shoulder may be raised more than it should be. Try reaching down and forward before you raise the bow. I'm a recurve guy, so there are differences in form. With a compound, you may be able to lower the shoulder at full draw, since you're at the drop-off weight.

And Hoytarcherygal: nice to see recurvers represented. The show of your followthrough may indicate that you are gripping the bow, since I don't see any bow roll from the stabilizer. Maybe it's too soon after the release to see any roll, but I'd check it out.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah its hard to tell in pictures how much time has elapsed. I find that i tend to have more bow roll indoors than outdoors not quite sure why that is.


archeryal said:


> And Hoytarcherygal: nice to see recurvers represented. The show of your followthrough may indicate that you are gripping the bow, since I don't see any bow roll from the stabilizer. Maybe it's too soon after the release to see any roll, but I'd check it out.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't grip the bow when shot, but thanks anyways.


archeryal said:


> Ignition Kid - it looks like you're trying to keep a relaxed, open bowhand, which is good. However, I don't see a finger or wrist sling, so you're probably grabbing the bow at the moment of release, counteracting what you were trying to do with the loose hand. I'd get a sling and learn to have confidence in it. (I use a finger sling, but a wrist sling works well and might instill more confidence - too many people wear a sling, but grip the bow anyway. A truly relaxed hand will wrap partially around the bow rather than letting the ringers stick out.) Your bow hand is nicely rotated and your line looks pretty good, though your bow shoulder may be raised more than it should be. Try reaching down and forward before you raise the bow. I'm a recurve guy, so there are differences in form. With a compound, you may be able to lower the shoulder at full draw, since you're at the drop-off weight.
> 
> And Hoytarcherygal: nice to see recurvers represented. The show of your followthrough may indicate that you are gripping the bow, since I don't see any bow roll from the stabilizer. Maybe it's too soon after the release to see any roll, but I'd check it out.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

good form, and great shooting!


huntergal111 said:


> cool! well here's me  lol
> I have my c4 a little under-rotated so it's tad under 26" and I think it's around 45# or something like that and I"m shooting X7 2314 for spots and gold tips for 3-D
> View attachment 959930
> View attachment 959934
> ...


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

first pic thats me all the way on the right


hoytarcherygal said:


> i know yall are mostly compound but ya never know who knows what. Any and all advice or observations are welcome and apprecitated thanks in advance


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

archeryal said:


> I'd get a sling and learn to have confidence in it. (I use a finger sling, but a wrist sling works well and might instill more confidence - too many people wear a sling, but grip the bow anyway. A truly relaxed hand will wrap partially around the bow rather than letting the ringers stick out.)


I use a finger sling too, and this is slightly off topic but it's funny so I though I'd share, and I actually tries just using a wrist sling once and I must have a reallllllly relaxed hand because when I used the wrist sling and not the finger sling by idler wheel almost literally bounced off the concrete. I freaked out and then I wanted to show my Dad but he didn't want to see it but anyway it was really funny and it freaked the heck out of me I'm not kidding you. I'll never use anything except my finger sling.... ever lol!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

oh geez greg! lol


s4 shooter said:


> first pic thats me all the way on the right


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

OUCH! I have accidentally somewhat dropped my bow before, not when shooting it, but I dropped it on a metal floor mat of some kind, it kinda chipped the cam a tad but it sure hurt me more than it thiough, and I have had my pull rope on my treestand break before with my bow on the end of it but luckily it wasn't too far from the ground when it broke. (close one!) lol!


huntergal111 said:


> I use a finger sling too, and this is slightly off topic but it's funny so I though I'd share, and I actually tries just using a wrist sling once and I must have a reallllllly relaxed hand because when I used the wrist sling and not the finger sling by idler wheel almost literally bounced off the concrete. I freaked out and then I wanted to show my Dad but he didn't want to see it but anyway it was really funny and it freaked the heck out of me I'm not kidding you. I'll never use anything except my finger sling.... ever lol!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats cool. I am probably not getting anything this next year, maybe a Monster for elk hunting, but I'm really impressed with my Z7, and it keeps getting better as you can see in that picture since tat is from 60 yards with 2 arrows touching and 1 probably 1.5" off from the others, and I'm getting a 7 pin .010 Axcel Armortech hd sight for Christmas so who knows how well I might shoot it at 70 and 80 yards and with smaller pins!


archerykid13 said:


> As of now, none.
> Looking at the Pure and the Tour.
> 
> Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

never dropped a bow, but i have dropped releases... hahaha.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ill get more when i get to my dads laptop.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

more of 12-ring's form!!

-(dad didnt want me to sign him out) lol


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> ill get more when i get to my dads laptop.


You sure you wanna go through all the pics on your Dads laptop :zip:


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> never dropped a bow, but i have dropped releases... hahaha.


I've done that more times than I can count. I mostly drop my mini evolution haha I call it 'fine tuning' lol! I even skid it across the floor once (I don't remember if it was on accident or on purpose... hmmm lol)


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

lol.. my dad yesterday was trying to pop his b-stinger in his QD and it wouldnt go in and he dropped it and it skidded across the floor!! lol


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> lol.. my dad yesterday was trying to pop his b-stinger in his QD and it wouldnt go in and he dropped it and it skidded across the floor!! lol


Real funny!!!lucky nobody wa hurt!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

So far it looks like we all have pretty good form so far. What surpirzes me is that we don't see any pics yet of anybody leaning back since that is usually something we see from shooters but I guess everybody learned that.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i"ll get some up when i get home..

clint relax your grip on the bow.. doing that puts tension in the back of your hand


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

IMO most of yalls bow hands look tence. just relax and shoot


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

huntergal111 said:


> I use a finger sling too, and this is slightly off topic but it's funny so I though I'd share, and I actually tries just using a wrist sling once and I must have a reallllllly relaxed hand because when I used the wrist sling and not the finger sling by idler wheel almost literally bounced off the concrete. I freaked out and then I wanted to show my Dad but he didn't want to see it but anyway it was really funny and it freaked the heck out of me I'm not kidding you. I'll never use anything except my finger sling.... ever lol!


Finger slings are awesome. I've given mine up though because I don't like to hunt with it on.



Ignition kid said:


> So far it looks like we all have pretty good form so far. What surpirzes me is that we don't see any pics yet of anybody leaning back since that is usually something we see from shooters but I guess everybody learned that.



HAHAHA, wait till I get a pic up  I'm fine with shooting a little back though, I can't stand my elbow bending any more than I have to.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

There are some on my site. The shooting section is the best place to look. The gallery has some of me at full draw, but those full draw shots aren't really shooting.
Right now I'm in the process of building myself a new hybrid bow, I should have some pictures in a couple days. Maybe get some new form pics then.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

those are pics with a bow that the draw length fits me... i stand like a spagetti noodle right now lol... but i cant complain with my results..


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

some more pics i took tonight, thought id share...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't normally stick my fingers out like that, idk whY I was but who knows lol!


N7709K said:


> i"ll get some up when i get home..
> 
> clint relax your grip on the bow.. doing that puts tension in the back of your hand


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only nerd in the young archers forum (just kidding, nobody here is and I sure ain't a nerd!).
Glad 2 see more kids that wear glasses. I just need them for furhter away since I can see but just not perfectly clear furhter away than 10 feet, and I'd rather see clear and wear glasses than not wear glasses and couldn't see perfectly clear.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only nerd in the young archers forum (just kidding, nobody here is and I sure ain't a nerd!).


I dunno, I think I qualify to some extent:wink:

Although, glasses don't mean you're a nerd. In my case they just mean I'm cheap and lazy.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only nerd in the young archers forum (just kidding, nobody here is and I sure ain't a nerd!).
> Glad 2 see more kids that wear glasses. I just need them for furhter away since I can see but just not perfectly clear furhter away than 10 feet, and I'd rather see clear and wear glasses than not wear glasses and couldn't see perfectly clear.


same here... im near sighted... i cant even see the board while in school.. my eyes are terrible!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm supposed to wear glasses for distance.. but i dont.. 

dylan, new pics of you and your elite look really good


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> i'm supposed to wear glasses for distance.. but i dont..
> 
> dylan, new pics of you and your elite look really good


Thanks!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

More of a full draw than a shooting picture, but alright.

Too much tension in the drawing arm, this bow's 14# lighter than I've been using the lsat few months (it's about 66# at my draw).


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

what do you guys think? old bow but how bout the arm? too bent?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Liv2Hunt- Personally, I'd say it is a little too bent. Not so much a problem with accuracy (as many have told me a bent elbow with a compound is no big deal) but you're sacrificing draw length, which helps penetration.

Just my two cents, take it for what it's worth:wink:


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> what do you guys think? old bow but how bout the arm? too bent?



hey goof, put up pics with your new bow and new DL!!!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I would also say that your bow arm is a little too bent, i would try and straighten it out, increasing draw which also increases power from the longer draw.


Liv2Hunt8 said:


> what do you guys think? old bow but how bout the arm? too bent?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

hoytarcherygal said:


> I would also say that your bow arm is a little too bent, i would try and straighten it out, increasing draw which also increases power from the longer draw.


But to be honest, I would say the dl looks 1/2" too long anyways. So straightening your arm should help make that a bit better. I can't be sure on that, though. It's hard to tell with the pic. Either way, I would get that out straighter, just so it's not locked. I found that you can hold the bow a LOT steadier with a straight arm than with a bent one. Also, you are using your skeleton to hold the bow out instead of your muscles, so you end up less tired and more consistent. 

Also, you are leaning back a lot. Try to straighten up a bit. Stand tall. 

Sorry to pick at it, but you kind of asked for it.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

No don't worry about picking at it... love the constructive criticism... I got a new bow from that picture plus my DL is 30" now...


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

dont have pics of new bow and form with it!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

get somme!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You're leaning back and the d loop is too long.

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

What do you guys mean when you say leaning back? Do you mean leaning to the left in a picture or leaning back away from the camera.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> What do you guys mean when you say leaning back? Do you mean leaning to the left in a picture or leaning back away from the camera.


A bit of both. You should stand straight up, and right now he is leaning away from the target. Get your hips below your shoulders and above your feet.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

First off, there is no way that his DL is too long. He has a bit of a bend in his bow arm, which isn't made by a long DL. If the DL was too long, his arm would be hyper-extended. I see this kid weekly, i know that his DL he is at now(30'') is perfect.

Tell me this, does it seem correct to have a 16 year old kid who is a little over 6 feet tall to have a 27'' DL or a 30'' DL. You make the decision folks

Secondly, his loop is not too long as stated above, he has a good anchor point and his nose is on the string.

As for the lean he has, its fixable, after shooting with him two days ago, as much as I could see, he doesn't have the lean anymore.

Ryan, one other thing i notice with you, is you put agressive torque on the grip. Hold the bow in the thumb part of your palm and don't touch your fingers to the front of the riser(this causes torque). After you fix that, your in good shape. Now we need to get you started on back tension, when you get that down, your groups will tighten drastically and your scores will rise..


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> First off, there is no way that his DL is too long. He has a bit of a bend in his bow arm, which isn't made by a long DL. If the DL was too long, his arm would be hyper-extended. I see this kid weekly, i know that his DL he is at now(30'') is perfect.
> 
> Tell me this, does it seem correct to have a 16 year old kid who is a little over 6 feet tall to have a 27'' DL or a 30'' DL. You make the decision folks
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy. Like I said, it is a bit hard to see in the pic, and from what I saw, it should look better with an extended arm. And if this pic is outdated and his form has improved since it was taken anyways, than this doesn't really do us much good. Just trying to help.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My apologies, the D-Loop is not too long. It's hard to tell in the pic.

Jake


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> Lets see some pictures of your form, and also some pictures of how good you're shooting if you got any.
> Clint
> 
> I will start, heres me now with my Z7 27" 70# with my Axis FMJ 400's weighing 420 grains. Also if my elbow looks to be locked it isn't it just kinda looks like it but it's not. And here's a picture of my 60 yard group the other day, hate it when I throw one a tad.  I would have my finger wrapped around the trigger instead of behind it but that's because there wasn't a target in front of me and I didn't want to have any accidents.
> ...


Hi Clint,

One thing I just noticed is that you have your left foot a little in front of your right foot, where as your _right_ foot should be a little bit ahead of your left foot. This will help to keep your shirt out of the path of the string when you have a lot of hunting clothes on.

Anyways, your form is probably a lot better than mine:wink:.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Hi Clint,
> 
> One thing I just noticed is that you have your left foot a little in front of your right foot, where as your _right_ foot should be a little bit ahead of your left foot. This will help to keep your shirt out of the path of the string when you have a lot of hunting clothes on.
> 
> Anyways, your form is probably a lot better than mine:wink:.


That's a good point. I didn't even notice that.

Jake


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Clint's shooting with a closed stance (I shoot with a closed stance also). It's a natural postion that takes alot of work to correct it, but it doesn't necessarily hurt shooting form or accuracy. The clothing issue has never been a problem with me unless I pruposefully wear bulky, loose, or oversized clothing- which you shouldn't wear hunting and shooting anyway.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> Sorry buddy. Like I said, it is a bit hard to see in the pic, and from what I saw, it should look better with an extended arm. And if this pic is outdated and his form has improved since it was taken anyways, than this doesn't really do us much good. Just trying to help.


No problem, I'm just going by what you said. And im just trying to help too, thats why I brought all that up. It doesn't matter to me what other people say, I just like to get everything straightened out.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here ya go Dylan!!

comments?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

wow! bow arm looks so much better! nice job!


Liv2Hunt8 said:


> Here ya go Dylan!!
> 
> comments?


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah I was shooting in my basement so my bow was tilted way down, I don't know if that has anything to do with straightening out my bow arm.... because it didn't feel any different but okay!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks way better at 30 then at 27.5 !!! work on that grip!!! slick trick could take a finger off!!!


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

My fingers aint in the way of a slick trick!!! what are you talking about? lol. :teeth:


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> My fingers aint in the way of a slick trick!!! what are you talking about? lol. :teeth:



So why is your hand in the first pic closed and the second pic open? what if you had some malfunction at fd on the release with your fingers sticking out there?? OUCH!!!


holding your fingers out there is causing tension in the Hand!!!!

Im sure the other kids will say the same!!! keep the fingers in!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

SET THE HOOK said:


> So why is your hand in the first pic closed and the second pic open? what if you had some malfunction at fd on the release with your fingers sticking out there?? OUCH!!!
> 
> 
> holding your fingers out there is causing tension in the Hand!!!!
> ...


Yeah. Close up the fingers. But overall it looks much better.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

woah, Ryan its wierd not to see you with a hat on!! LOL. but you look way better!!! your grip is still better off with out your fingers on the riser, but you still have tension in your hand!


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't understand.... on the riser? where is my hand on the riser? it's towards the top of the grip, but I don't follow you guys....


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> I don't understand.... on the riser? where is my hand on the riser? it's towards the top of the grip, but I don't follow you guys....


I think Dylan meant to say grip.

Jake


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> I don't understand.... on the riser? where is my hand on the riser? it's towards the top of the grip, but I don't follow you guys....


Basically, relax the fingers. They aren't doing any good sticking out there. In fact, they are causing a problem. You are creating tension in your hand which becomes inconsistent and can lead to torque or generally bad shots. Just put the grip in your palm where it is supposed to, and let your fingers relax. It should look like this:

http://www.flexfletch.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Reo1sm.jpg

http://www.sureloc.com/images/people/CousinsD_pcAlberga_l.jpg


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here they are.. i'll get some better ones when i get to the range and have good lighting


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

isaacdahl said:


> One thing I just noticed is that you have your left foot a little in front of your right foot, where as your _right_ foot should be a little bit ahead of your left foot. This will help to keep your shirt out of the path of the string when you have a lot of hunting clothes on.


Yea, He's shooting with a closed stance. that's not bad at all or wrong or whatever, granted sometimes you get clothes or your arm in the way but, arm guard, problems solved lol. I shoot with a closed stance and I actually tried shooting with an open stance a few times just to see if I could stop hitting my arm and it helped a little (but just cause I'm a girl my elbow is double jointed which means that arm isn't getting out of the way that much anyway) haha so I went back to my closed stance and I'm shooting a lot better now. just some people shoot with an extremely open stance or a really closed stance so it's really all depending on the shooter. 
I personally don't think there's a 'perfect' stance.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

huntergal111 said:


> Yea, He's shooting with a closed stance. that's not bad at all or wrong or whatever, granted sometimes you get clothes or your arm in the way but, arm guard, problems solved lol. I shoot with a closed stance and I actually tried shooting with an open stance a few times just to see if I could stop hitting my arm and it helped a little (but just cause I'm a girl my elbow is double jointed which means that arm isn't getting out of the way that much anyway) haha so I went back to my closed stance and I'm shooting a lot better now. just some people shoot with an extremely open stance or a really closed stance so it's really all depending on the shooter.
> I personally don't think there's a 'perfect' stance.


I agree 100%. There's no such thing as a "perfect" stance. It's just personal preference.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> I dunno, I think I qualify to some extent:wink:
> 
> Although, glasses don't mean you're a nerd. In my case they just mean I'm cheap and lazy.


to me they mean " I want to see clear!" lol!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> same here... im near sighted... i cant even see the board while in school.. my eyes are terrible!!!


that's how I figured out I needed glasses, I can see perfectly clear up close, but not so clear far awa, but I'm definitely not blind though.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> that's how I figured out I needed glasses, I can see perfectly clear up close, but not so clear far awa, but I'm definitely not blind though.


i ammm!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm supposed to wear glasses for distance but i don't... i guess i'm just too used to everything being soft around the edges


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I'm supposed to wear glasses for distance but i don't... i guess i'm just too used to everything being soft around the edges


I'm the exact opposite. I can see well at distances but not up close.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

oh okay thanks, I will try to remember that next time i'm shooting,

Oh and to say something else, I don;t know why I hand my fingers sticking out, they're usually more relaxed than thsat when shooting


isaacdahl said:


> Hi Clint,
> 
> One thing I just noticed is that you have your left foot a little in front of your right foot, where as your _right_ foot should be a little bit ahead of your left foot. This will help to keep your shirt out of the path of the string when you have a lot of hunting clothes on.
> 
> Anyways, your form is probably a lot better than mine:wink:.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> oh okay thanks, I will try to remember that next time i'm shooting,
> 
> Oh and to say something else, I don;t know why I hand my fingers sticking out, they're usually more relaxed than thsat when shooting


Clint, there is nothing wrong with the way you're feet are. It's just a closed stance that you're shooting in. If you're comfortable then by all means keep using that stance.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It may bring up some issues if you shot back tension, but otherwise its not too important


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

See I shoot back tension and I've never had any problems at all. So I don't know. But I think whatever you are comfortable with is going to work best no matter what release you shoot just because... that's how you shoot so yea.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i shoot a closed stance, and back tension, and no problems, so your all good.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well I know USA Archery's training system advocates a fairly open stance. They want your back foot parallel with the target, and your other foot about 45 degrees from that. It works for many and they teach it to most, but that doesn't mean it will work for all.

Personally I shoot with a slightly open stance. My back foot points out a bit and my other foot is slightly back and angled out also. That is how I would naturally stand for the most part, and I find it keeps me the most stable. 

I used to know a guy who shot in the 298 ish average Vegas rounds. His front foot was a good 2 or 3 inches in front of his back foot. Then some how his actual torso was pretty open. A lot of twisting going on in the abs I guess. But it worked really well for him.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> I used to know a guy who shot in the 298 ish average Vegas rounds. His front foot was a good 2 or 3 inches in front of his back foot. Then some how his actual torso was pretty open. A lot of twisting going on in the abs I guess. But it worked really well for him.


That's how I shoot. Can't help it. I can shoot alright with a square stance but I eventually migrate towards a closed stance. My midsection is very twisted and it gives me a "tight" feeling when I shoot. It's more comfortable and natural for me.

If I wasn't using back tension though, there would be no way I could shoot an 80# longbow:lol:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> It may bring up some issues if you shot back tension, but otherwise its not too important


That's true. But I don't think he does.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i ammm!!!


what's funny is when I got my glasses I couldn't believe how much smaller my pins got since it took the blurry part out of them, and how ugly I am lol jkjk (well, that's not up 2 me lol!)


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

When I'm shooting I noramlly shoot with a slightly wider stance but that's partly because my yard isn't level ground, the furhter I am away from the target, the lower down hill I am somewhat, until I get to 60+ yards when it starts to go back up hill slightly and the widr stance helps me balance better when I'm shooting. Now I do have a certain form of back tension, I don't shoot a back tension release, but I use my index finger release as a bt by pulling through the shot with my finger wrapped around the trigger.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Lets see some pictures of your form, and also some pictures of how good you're shooting if you got any.
> Clint
> 
> I will start, heres me now with my Z7 27" 70# with my Axis FMJ 400's weighing 420 grains. Also if my elbow looks to be locked it isn't it just kinda looks like it but it's not. And here's a picture of my 60 yard group the other day, hate it when I throw one a tad.  I would have my finger wrapped around the trigger instead of behind it but that's because there wasn't a target in front of me and I didn't want to have any accidents.
> ...




dont need to bug u or anything but me and my dad dont put our hand out like that we do it a difffrent way because that way u can still tork the bow i well ry to put pics on here later of how we do we learned from pros on dvds


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> what's funny is when I got my glasses I couldn't believe how much smaller my pins got since it took the blurry part out of them, and how ugly I am lol jkjk (well, that's not up 2 me lol!)


true, when i shoot with glasses on my pin looks alot better and crisper then with my contacts.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i cant even shoot with my glasses anymore its akward im so used to shooting with my contacts lol


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

your draw is to long corpralbarn


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

its not too long muzzyman, he needs to extend his bowarm and drop his bow shoulder, and drop his anchor a bit


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> its not too long muzzyman, he needs to extend his bowarm and drop his bow shoulder, and drop his anchor a bit


I see what you mean but it seems like it would still be a little long but i cant tell from pictures


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

nah, from shooting back tension and knowing the anchor, its not bad, but, it could go a half in. at the most, but it isnt necessary


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> dont need to bug u or anything but me and my dad dont put our hand out like that we do it a difffrent way because that way u can still tork the bow i well ry to put pics on here later of how we do we learned from pros on dvds


ya I just posted a couple days ago that idk why I had my fingers out like that, I normally don't do that. I guess I'm going to get the camera out again and take another picture of me shooting.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hoytarcherygal said:


> i cant even shoot with my glasses anymore its akward im so used to shooting with my contacts lol


u guys (and girl) are lucky cause my family can't afford contacts for me right nowe and I really want a pair because on cold weather hunts if I put a face mask on my glasses will fog up on me and it gets really irritating. But if I had contacts I would only wear them occasionally cause now everybody here at home is so used to seeing me with glasses on that they don't like it when I take my glasses off for maybe 2 seconds!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i love mine!!! i wear them all the time 


Ignition kid said:


> u guys (and girl) are lucky cause my family can't afford contacts for me right nowe and I really want a pair because on cold weather hunts if I put a face mask on my glasses will fog up on me and it gets really irritating. But if I had contacts I would only wear them occasionally cause now everybody here at home is so used to seeing me with glasses on that they don't like it when I take my glasses off for maybe 2 seconds!


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

corpallam, I think your anchor should be a tad higher. The string should touch the tip of your nose but if it's comfortable for you than don't change it I suppose. Also I don't think it's that long. As long as you're comfortable than keep with it... Dylan straighten bow arm?? it looks pretty straight to me.....


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> corpallam, I think your anchor should be a tad higher. The string should touch the tip of your nose but if it's comfortable for you than don't change it I suppose. Also I don't think it's that long. As long as you're comfortable than keep with it... Dylan straighten bow arm?? it looks pretty straight to me.....


 Ryan. why would you want the anchor higher!? shooting a bt release your anchor cant be higher than it is now! and his arm is straight?? no. how about he drops that shoulder away from his chin, so he isnt scrunched up, which will get his bow arm an extra inch out further. he needs to DROP his anchor, not RAISE it.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

take it easy on me:wink:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks pretty good Rascal!

The bow's nice too! Like the red anodized cams. Is that a 101st or an 82nd?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

looks pretty good rascal....nice lookin bow too


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

good form, good looking bow too. Is that a 101st or an 82nd?


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Its a 82nd.I loved my 101st until I got my 82nd.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

rascal said:


> Its a 82nd.I loved my 101st until I got my 82nd.


ya my dad is wanting to get an 82nd for 3-d.


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

to me it looks like your draw elbow is infront of your head as in twards the camra. i would try to get a little better alignment
and your grip i would try to fing a grip where your not "palmin" the grip as much


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaa yea I see what ya mean with my elbow.tks!


----------

